# Soon to be new reef tank but



## sassyangel (Jun 25, 2013)

Just bought a tank used from lfs were they buy used tanks, and the guy said it was about a 60 to 70 gl. How can i determine the correct size? It is a corner tank, I can post a pic later today when I get home from work. Thanks in advance


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This link seemed to have the most sizes;
Aquarium Shapes and Sizes | Old Town Aquarium
Scroll down to pentagons.
You could be 60 or 75 depending on measurements.
You may even be 90!
Having a hard time scaling to other things in picture.


----------



## sassyangel (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I have a 75gl yeeepppyyy. Not my old 90gl but this will make a real nice reef tank once I can get some other equipment that I need, plus the sand and live rock.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hoping we get pics when you are set up!


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice tank. I have one just like it but its a 40 gallon. I haven't set it up yet.


----------



## sassyangel (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh there will be a lot of pics once I can get it set up. Hope in the next couple of weeks I can at least get the sand, and live rock for it, but then try to figure out how to implement a sump, as the last reef tank that I had we had used a skimmer it took away from the tank it self. I know with a sump that I will need to have a overflow box on the back but at least I can somewhat hide that.


----------

